# Fein cordless Mulitmaster



## Paintmeup (Oct 8, 2010)

Just purchased a 14v Fein multiple master.

Fantastic tool. Required to sand inside a 100 year old varnished hand rail. All the different profiles of the timber were easy to sand and very accessible with the profile sander. This attachment wasn't included in the kit  had to purchase as an extra. 

Gonna re grout my bathroom next.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Glad you like it. I bought mine last month and have just used it on one job so far. Needed to cut out some water damaged plaster so we could install drywall. Worked so much better than my old method of utility knives and cold chisels for squaring it off.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG!!! Schmidt is going to get kicked out of the Festool club for sure!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> OMG!!! Schmidt is going to get kicked out of the Festool club for sure!!


Who do I turn my card into?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Glad you like it. I bought mine last month and have just used it on one job so far. Needed to cut out some water damaged plaster so we could install drywall. Worked so much better than my old method of utility knives and cold chisels for squaring it off.


Picked mine up brand new from a pawn shop, it came with the profile kit and a boatload of blades.........There is no tool better for plaster work, it blows a sawsall away


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> OMG!!! Schmidt is going to get kicked out of the Festool club for sure!!


OMG!!!! You are so out of the loop. Fein and Festool are both German. You use the Fein Multimaster cutter with the Festool extractor near by to suck up any dust.

Schmidt is solidly in the club. 

Look....if your are feeling left out, we can send you "wish you where here" cards.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Schmidt is solidly in the club.


Whew! Thanks for clearing that up Paul, now I can sleep better tonight. :jester:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Whew! Thanks for clearing that up Paul, now I can sleep better tonight. :jester:


All good. 

Just make sure you send NEPS a Christmas card.....a green one. : )


----------



## Paintmeup (Oct 8, 2010)

The quality is great like all German made tools (or anything else German made) Removing rock hard putty from colonial window sashes is a breeze! 

As for betraying festool myself, the multi master is making friends with my RO90, the orange classes a little with the green on my mantel but now they both hold a special place in my heart


----------



## Paintmeup (Oct 8, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> Picked mine up brand new from a pawn shop, it came with the profile kit and a boatload of blades.........There is no tool better for plaster work, it blows a sawsall away


Was it cordless?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Paintmeup said:


> Was it cordless?


Mine has a cord


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a little update. Got my Tanos case with a Fein insert for it yesterday from Woodcraft and am really digging it. Way better that the nylon case it came with. Only $88.00 plus S&H.


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

I have a few of the Bosch brand cordless multi tools. They aren't bad, but I would think the German tools are top of the line.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

You know, I like the older Festool boxes better. The T-loc does not stack as nicely and interlock if desired. I cannot have a stack of 3 Festool boxes on vac and pick it up by the top handle to carry it anymore.


----------

